# How old is everyone?



## ItlanChode (Feb 27, 2006)

Just wondering.. alot of you seem to be around my age(16).


----------



## Motoxrdude (Feb 27, 2006)

15, and would you like my social security number as well?


----------



## shupola (Feb 27, 2006)

im 3 days and 11 mins away from 21


----------



## The_Other_One (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm 21...do you consider that around you're age?    Hehe


----------



## lowcar100 (Feb 27, 2006)

16, and enjoying my driver's license


----------



## Motoxrdude (Feb 27, 2006)

lowcar100 said:
			
		

> 16, and enjoying my driver's license


10 days for me


----------



## ItlanChode (Feb 27, 2006)

Wtf.. I have to wait till I'm 17.. too lazy to even get my permit actually.


----------



## b182tm (Feb 27, 2006)

17, its weird.


----------



## Altanore (Feb 27, 2006)

18.

Is it just me or is it mostly younger crowds that are into the computer scene?


----------



## Dr Studly (Feb 27, 2006)

14 turning 15 in a lil more than a month


----------



## b182tm (Feb 27, 2006)

Altanore said:
			
		

> 18.
> 
> Is it just me or is it mostly younger crowds that are into the computer scene?


That seems to be true, most everyone on here is younger than like 27.  There's a few older ones, but only a handful.


----------



## Ku-sama (Feb 27, 2006)

16.... and stop being lazy, look through the member list, it usually says age of the people anyways...


----------



## ItlanChode (Feb 27, 2006)

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> 16.... and stop being lazy, look through the member list, it usually says age of the people anyways...


Hah!

And yeah, computer designers, technicians, etc. is already a saturated market, and people are only become more interested..


----------



## 34erd (Feb 27, 2006)

12... in my profile.

Am I the youngest person here?


----------



## dragon2309 (Feb 27, 2006)

i think you could be yes, im 17, 18 this year.


----------



## Raditz (Feb 27, 2006)

The_Other_One said:
			
		

> I'm 21...do you consider that around you're age?    Hehe



I'm 21 also. Are you woman? If so Would you consider of marrying me. Just kidding.


----------



## Rambo (Feb 27, 2006)

34erd said:
			
		

> Am I the youngest person here?



You probably are... but you don't act like it. Infact, you act quite grown up (IMO ).


----------



## tomb08uk (Feb 27, 2006)

19


----------



## elmarcorulz (Feb 27, 2006)

Rambo said:
			
		

> You probably are... but you don't act like it. Infact, you act quite grown up (IMO ).


LOL, sounds like your hititng on him 

19


----------



## atomic (Feb 27, 2006)

<--- 21


----------



## Bun (Feb 27, 2006)

19..........:d


----------



## bigsaucybob (Feb 27, 2006)

15 and i have to wait like 5 months for my drivers permit and its killing me.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 27, 2006)

bigsaucybob said:
			
		

> 15 and i have to wait like 5 months for my drivers permit and its killing me.


lol, we dont need a learner permit in NH   we just bring our birth certificate with us.

Anyways, im 17.  And there already was a thread on this: http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=5004&highlight=age+members


----------



## OvenMaster (Feb 27, 2006)

Old fart of 47 here And I gotta admit that a lot of you young kids act real grown up. Some don't but they're called "losers". I'm glad to see lots of young fellas and girls into computers. You people are the future. Keep going the way you're going and it will only get better and better.

Tom


----------



## Joker_2oo6 (Feb 27, 2006)

17 Here, 18 in April!


----------



## mrjack (Feb 27, 2006)

15 in June


----------



## Verve (Feb 27, 2006)

Turned 16 two days ago... I don't feel much different though, except for the fact that I got my own cell phone . I get to drive in September, so thats gonna be sweet.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Feb 27, 2006)

16  17 this year, cant wait to be able to drive


----------



## Splinter (Feb 27, 2006)

Im 16 in march, how come you can all drive at 16??? all i can get at 16 in a moped lmao


----------



## stalex111 (Feb 27, 2006)

14 turnin 15 in ~5 months


----------



## Lamilia (Feb 27, 2006)

Im somewhere around 1000 but I can't exactly remember. Endless days were spend training to become the high wizard I am now. Only my last 100 years were spent outside of the....dojo? no wait thats monks anyways I'm not telling but its somewhere within 10-21 but my mom always told me "don't tell strangers you name or speed of CPU" no wait...anyways I don't tell people anything other than my email adress and in game name (s)


----------



## lee101 (Feb 27, 2006)

15, in my name, and 1 year and 10 months till i can learn to drive  how crap are teh UK laws, can't wait though 

Lee


----------



## s_m_w_d (Feb 27, 2006)

Im turning 19 on the 6th on march so everyone bet no one says happy birthday  on the 6th


----------



## Rambo (Feb 27, 2006)

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> LOL, sounds like your hititng on him



Like I was saying, 34erd acts much more grown up than that silly elmar-whatsit person...


----------



## Raditz (Feb 27, 2006)

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> LOL, sounds like your hititng on him
> 
> 19



He is a she.


----------



## Rambo (Feb 27, 2006)

Raditz said:
			
		

> He is a she.



34erd is a female? Well well, now *that* I didn't know...


----------



## elmarcorulz (Feb 27, 2006)

Rambo said:
			
		

> Like I was saying, 34erd acts much more grown up than that silly elmar-whatsit person...


Just because people only know you as "sim card man"


----------



## AcrossAndi (Feb 27, 2006)

20 here.... And I am Spritual, so I'm actually older than that if you believe in Re-incarnation......

hmmm.....


----------



## Raditz (Feb 27, 2006)

Rambo said:
			
		

> 34erd is a female? Well well, now *that* I didn't know...



No you mother ****** I'm talking about the other one. She is a female. tard!


----------



## elmarcorulz (Feb 27, 2006)

Raditz said:
			
		

> No you mother ****** I'm talking about the other one. She is a female. tard!


Eh! Watch your mouth! Who is it your talking about? If its The_Other_One, then your sadly mistaken


----------



## s_m_w_d (Feb 27, 2006)

AcrossAndi said:
			
		

> 20 here.... And I am Spritual, so I'm actually older than that if you believe in Re-incarnation......
> 
> hmmm.....


Is this guy for real lol when your dead your dead! sounds like another spritual *(edit)*


----------



## elmarcorulz (Feb 27, 2006)

s_m_w_d said:
			
		

> Is this guy for real lol when your dead your dead! sounds like another spritual nutjob!


Theres no need for that. Just because you dont belive in it, doesnt make it not true


----------



## Rambo (Feb 27, 2006)

Raditz said:
			
		

> No you mother ****** I'm talking about the other one. She is a female. tard!



I don't expect to come to this forum and read those sorts of posts directed at me or anyone else here. Please, don't be so rude and offensive.

Now then, who _*are*_ you talking about? I assumed you were talking about the person elmarcorulz was talking about, since you quoted his post.


----------



## skidude (Feb 27, 2006)

Rambo said:
			
		

> Now then, who _*are*_ you talking about? I assumed you were talking about the person elmarcorulz was talking about, since you quoted his post.



Thats who I thought he was talking about also.


----------



## s_m_w_d (Feb 27, 2006)

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> Theres no need for that. Just because you dont belive in it, doesnt make it not true


One of my friends was given a eletric guitar to become a born again christian how wierd is that! If there is a Hell im screwed!  kidding!


----------



## Motoxrdude (Feb 27, 2006)

s_m_w_d said:
			
		

> One of my friends was given a eletric guitar to become a born again christian how wierd is that! If there is a Hell im screwed!  kidding!


christians now use bribery? Now thats funny...(no offense, im a christian too)


----------



## AcrossAndi (Feb 28, 2006)

s_m_w_d said:
			
		

> Is this guy for real lol when your dead your dead! sounds like another spritual nutjob!



We spiritual are not "NutJobs"... We are spiritually superior.....

When you are dead, yeah, you are dead, true, logic decrees that, but when you are alive, you are alive, and logic decrees that, but one can be brought back into another life once one is dead, thus you are dead when you are dead and alive when you are alive, but you can become dead, and you can become alive.....

Does this truth make sense to you SMWD?

Regards,
The NutJob.


----------



## s_m_w_d (Feb 28, 2006)

AcrossAndi said:
			
		

> We spiritual are not "NutJobs"... We are spiritually superior.....
> 
> When you are dead, yeah, you are dead, true, logic decrees that, but when you are alive, you are alive, and logic decrees that, but one can be brought back into another life once one is dead, thus you are dead when you are dead and alive when you are alive, but you can become dead, and you can become alive.....
> 
> ...



Sorry for calling you a nut job wrong choice of words its your choice in what you believe in. Most religions are nothing more than a theory or a storie past down many generations it just doesnt hold any water there based on nothing more than faith! now since this is a computer forum I rather get back to the topic on hand!
                       s_m_w_d


----------



## bigdogz4u2 (Feb 28, 2006)

26 y/o,, damn I feel OLD around you guys..... ... So far I'm the oldest.......

Damn Really Miss those teen years....


----------



## AcrossAndi (Feb 28, 2006)

s_m_w_d said:
			
		

> Sorry for calling you a nut job wrong choice of words its your choice in what you believe in. Most religions are nothing more than a theory or a storie past down many generations it just doesnt hold any water there based on nothing more than faith! now since this is a computer forum I rather get back to the topic on hand!
> s_m_w_d



No need to appologise dude.

The religeon I am in, is not faith or stories. It's based on Facts, and Truth. Not truth, but Truth.

Good thinking, but Spirituality does have stuff to do with computers as well. For example, Spirituality can allow you to interact with a computer on a totally different level than ones who are not spiritual.

It is amazing the difference in competencies of the computer when you are spiritual, to not.


----------



## AcrossAndi (Feb 28, 2006)

bigdogz4u2 said:
			
		

> 26 y/o,, damn I feel OLD around you guys..... ... So far I'm the oldest.......
> 
> Damn Really Miss those teen years....



I doubt you are older than me, unless you believe in Re-incarnation as well....


----------



## apj101 (Feb 28, 2006)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
<----------------------


----------



## atomic (Feb 28, 2006)

bigdogz4u2 said:
			
		

> 26 y/o,, damn I feel OLD around you guys..... ... So far I'm the oldest.......
> 
> Damn Really Miss those teen years....





			
				OvenMaster said:
			
		

> Old fart of 47 here And I gotta admit that a lot of you young kids act real grown up. Some don't but they're called "losers". I'm glad to see lots of young fellas and girls into computers. You people are the future. Keep going the way you're going and it will only get better and better.
> 
> Tom



 your not the oldest...not that age really matters, its what you know.


----------



## AcrossAndi (Feb 28, 2006)

atomic said:
			
		

> your not the oldest...not that age really matters, its what you know.




   Very well put!


----------



## 34erd (Feb 28, 2006)

Ok, just to set this straight, I *am* a guy


----------



## Veurruckte (Feb 28, 2006)

=
=
=
<-------------


----------



## Geoff (Feb 28, 2006)

Splinter said:
			
		

> Im 16 in march, how come you can all drive at 16??? all i can get at 16 in a moped lmao


in the US you can drive at 15.5, but you need to be with your parents.  At 16 you can get your liscense if you pass drivers ed.

For all you guys who cant wait to drive, there are alot of expenses.  I have to pay $800 a year ($400 every 6 months) for insurance.  Not to mention about $10-$15 a week in gas, and any repairs you need.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Feb 28, 2006)

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> in the US you can drive at 15.5, but you need to be with your parents.  At 16 you can get your liscense if you pass drivers ed.
> 
> For all you guys who cant wait to drive, there are alot of expenses.  I have to pay $800 a year ($400 every 6 months) for insurance.  Not to mention about $10-$15 a week in gas, and any repairs you need.


WOw, i freaking wish it was that cheap for me! I pay 1200$ a month for insurance! and about 40$ on gas a week! Gas prices here are about $3per galloon. People in Great Britain laugh at this price I drive a Chevy Silverado, it gulps down gas pretty fast.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 28, 2006)

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> WOw, i freaking wish it was that cheap for me! I pay 1200$ a month for insurance! and about 40$ on gas a week! Gas prices here are about $3per galloon. People in Great Britain laugh at this price I drive a Chevy Silverado, it gulps down gas pretty fast.


Either you have a very expensive car, on your own plan, with the highest policy possible, or someone is scamming you.  How onn earth can it cost you $1200 a month?  you dont even have your liscense yet.


----------



## SFR (Feb 28, 2006)

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> WOw, i freaking wish it was that cheap for me! I pay 1200$ a month for insurance! and about 40$ on gas a week! Gas prices here are about $3per galloon. People in Great Britain laugh at this price I drive a Chevy Silverado, it gulps down gas pretty fast.


 

I spend about $80 a month for 10 months on insurance... and I spend about $150 on gas a week... (I drive about 350 miles in a work week....)

oh yeah, I am 21 and I am going to be 22 in a few weeks and everyone has decided we are going to the exact same bar we went to when I turned 21!


----------



## Motoxrdude (Feb 28, 2006)

lol, didnt mean to say a month I mean $1200 for a year. I feal like an idiot.


----------



## b182tm (Feb 28, 2006)

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> in the US you can drive at 15.5, but you need to be with your parents.  At 16 you can get your liscense if you pass drivers ed.


Hmm...It must vary by state. In colorado, you can get your permit at 15, only if you took the drivers ed course.  If not, you have to wait till your 15.5, and then get your licence at 16.5.  So either way, you have to have your permit for a full year.  And as far as gas and such for me, I drive about 150 miles a week to and from school, and then like 50 miles on top of that just everywhere else.  So like 200 miles a week, maybe 20 dollars a week for gas.  And for insurance, I pay half, so its like 60-70 a month.  It will be nice this summer though, I work right down the (dirt) road from my house, so I will prob. be able to just ride my 3-wheeler or bike, save on gas.  BTW, gas prices are currently at 2.21 per gallon (unleaded) in the mountains where i live, and about 2.10 in arvada/westminster.


----------



## HP_TDI (Mar 1, 2006)

^^ In AL the day you turn 15 you can get your learners' permit, so you can drive with a legal guardian in the car. At 16, obviously, you can get a liscense.
To stay on topic, I'm 23 years old


----------



## ceewi1 (Mar 2, 2006)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
<---
(18)


----------



## helmie (Mar 2, 2006)

15. And lee101, your like 5 days older than me.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 2, 2006)

oh thats weird, but in New Hampshire you dont need a learners permit, you just bring a birth certificate with you and you can drive at 15.5, and you can get your liscense and drive alone at 16.

b182tm, what kind of car do you have?  And the gas up here costs about $2.07.


----------



## Crazydude185 (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm  17... it's just that old people are too stupid to understand computers 
(40+ is old)


----------



## Geoff (Mar 2, 2006)

Crazydude185 said:
			
		

> I'm  17... it's just that old people are too stupid to understand computers
> (40+ is old)


not everyone, i mean it's adults (old people) who are designing all the cpu's and video cards out there.


----------



## atomic (Mar 2, 2006)

Crazydude185 said:
			
		

> I'm  17... it's just that old people are too stupid to understand computers
> (40+ is old)



Was there any need in that post?  I know people 40+ who probably know alot more about computers than you.


----------



## elmarcorulz (Mar 2, 2006)

Crazydude185 said:
			
		

> I'm  17... it's just that old people are too stupid to understand computers
> (40+ is old)


Theres people here who are 40+ who know alot more about computers than you


----------



## Crazydude185 (Mar 2, 2006)

yea that was sorta an underhanded shot... but i do volunteer work at a senoir center and i just get frustrated sometimes when i think about it because some of these people haven't touched a computer in their life and i have to teach them to move a mouse... but yea your right there are some old people out their who easily know more then me about computers.


----------



## atomic (Mar 2, 2006)

Crazydude185 said:
			
		

> yea that was sorta an underhanded shot... but i do volunteer work at a senoir center and i just get frustrated sometimes when i think about it because some of these people haven't touched a computer in their life and i have to teach them to move a mouse... but yea your right there are some old people out their who easily know more then me about computers.



Not understanding something does not make you stupid.  Not willing to listen/learn however is a different thing.


----------



## Crazydude185 (Mar 2, 2006)

yea thats true.... i just couldn't imagine not being able to use a computer!  I thought it was an essential in todays life being able to use one... but i guess i was wrong


----------



## Hellbreather (Mar 2, 2006)

17 here.


----------



## SFR (Mar 3, 2006)

Crazydude185 said:
			
		

> I'm 17... it's just that old people are too stupid to understand computers
> (40+ is old)


 
Like others have said, there are many "older people" who know a lot about computers...

lets think about it... remember the days of punch cards and vacuum tubes... well, that technology was created by men and women who are in their 60's and 70's (and even older). Our technology had to come from somewhere, and everyone who has contributed to computer technology has only grown older.... true, there are many adults and senior citizens who know nothing about computers.

My mother had to explain to my grandfather that I am in "mathamatics" because he has no idea what a software developer is or even what a computer is... 

but there are also many olders men and women who have such an incredible knowledge base in their brains, it would be a waste if we did not try and get as much as we can from them


----------



## Ku-sama (Mar 3, 2006)

Crazydude185 said:
			
		

> I'm  17... it's just that old people are too stupid to understand computers
> (40+ is old)



well, look at your computer.... now, take away all people 40+, and i garentee you that it would be completly diffrent


----------



## spamdos (Mar 4, 2006)

16 school isnt cool


----------



## lee101 (Mar 4, 2006)

helmie said:
			
		

> 15. And lee101, your like 5 days older than me.



oh cool, but how do you know when my brithday is, when i said 1 year and 10 months till i can drive i was approximating, and a can't ever remember putting my d.o.b on here before,
I was born on 13/12/1990
if you did know that then you must be telepathic, cool 

Lee


----------



## ceewi1 (Mar 4, 2006)

lee101 said:
			
		

> oh cool, but how do you know when my brithday is, when i said 1 year and 10 months till i can drive i was approximating, and a can't ever remember putting my d.o.b on here before,
> I was born on 13/12/1990
> if you did know that then you must be telepathic, cool
> 
> Lee


Uh, it's in your public profile!


----------



## dragon2309 (Mar 4, 2006)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee101*
> _oh cool, but how do you know when my brithday is, when i said 1 year and 10 months till i can drive i was approximating, and a can't ever remember putting my d.o.b on here before,
> I was born on 13/12/1990
> ...


he he, duh lee


----------



## lee101 (Mar 4, 2006)

oh yeh   
forgot about that  

Lee


----------

